# Inline water filters



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello everyone,Im trying to source a in-line water filter mine's due for 
Renewal.Hoping to go to France this friday so probably to late to get
one mailed to me.
Now iv'e tried......Plumb center,plumbase,homebase & even Halfords.
What im looking for is a Whale aquasource inline or a carver crystaline
filter. Does anybody know where i can find one of these.
Your help will of course be much appreciated.  



phil


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Nature pure sold by Outdoor bits through this forum and worth every penny
Wobby


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks wobby,But i need it by this friday,to cut along story short me
and the missus started packing motorhome up yesterday.We turned
sink taps on just to check and loads of little black granules shot out,
filter obviously breaking up.We now have pipe from taps and a pipe
from(drained)tank with nothing joining them.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Why not give Nuke a ring on 0870 7773967? He might be able to get something to you overnight (although not tonight :wink: ) if he has them in stock.

It might be worth a go. Or PM him? Or PM and email him as well?

Gerald


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

That case nip down to your local plumbers merchant he might be able to help, or ring outdoor bits in the morning he's very helpful and might be able to send you one on over night delivery 
Wobby


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Gerald and wobby,I've looked on outdoor bits but i can't see
the one's i want.I know i can get some at pioneer in p'boro but
its a 70 mile round trip,im just being lazy i suppose  .
Thanks for the help though.



phil


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Moblee
if your shipping through Dover you could call in at East Coast leisure at Basildon
and pick one up on your way
www.east-coast-leisure.co.uk

good luck 
Tony


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi tony,i've just checked the site through your link and they have
got EXACTLY want i want even saw a picture of it.
Trouble is we won't leave cambridge until about 4.30pm friday.
Good to know about this company though,Think i'll bookmark it.


phil


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Machine Mart sell in line filters, kit with tap and connectors £27 they also boast their filters fit other inline units, I have used them and they are very quick with mail or pop in a shop, loads about.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Go Outdoors*

As much as I hate recomending big ones try GO Outdoors.

Trev


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes, Machine mart /Screwfix (same company I believe) I echo the above, Geoff swears by them


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:wink:  I ended up going to pioneer at peterborough bought a
whale Aquasource clear filter and some Fenwicks Bobby Dazzler wash.
Always wish i had a lot more money though when i visit accessory
shops,i'm a bit like a kid in a sweet shop. :lol: 


I,ve never tried Fenwick products,but i've heard their good.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

moblee said:


> :wink:  I ended up going to pioneer at peterborough bought a
> whale Aquasource clear filter and some Fenwicks Bobby Dazzler wash.
> Always wish i had a lot more money though when i visit accessory
> shops,i'm a bit like a kid in a sweet shop. :lol:
> ...


sorry about that don't know what happened there.


----------

